# Cheap Wine Afficianados



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

There seems to be an abundance of 6 dollar wines these days, and the quality is pretty good. There are so many that I tend to buy the same few brands all the time. Yellow Tail Chardonnay and Cab/Shiraz, or Alice White Chard. I've heard that Wal-Mart sell wines for under 3 dollars, but I'm not that cheap!  What brands have you tried that you can recommend?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

starthrower said:


> There seems to be an abundance of 6 dollar wines these days, and the quality is pretty good. There are so many that I tend to buy the same few brands all the time. Yellow Tail Chardonnay and Cab/Shiraz, or Alice White Chard. I've heard that Wal-Mart sell wines for under 3 dollars, but I'm not that cheap!  What brands have you tried that you can recommend?


Can't speak re whites, because I avoid all of them except Riesling. Those Yellow Tail _blends_ are good. Glen Ellen Old Vine Zin and Petite Syrah are much better than their 'standard' varieties. Barefoot Zinfandel is good.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

i'm in no way a wine expert, and the only one i seem to remember is the "Passion of Portugal". i have a list of cheap wines around somewhere but i always end up buying beer...


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Yeah, I'd rather have a very expensive beer than a cheap wine anytime; even though that don't exactly make sense. There are a bunch of inexpensive wines out there with a very good flavor and finish but I'm pretty sure Alma is happy not to be reading _this _thread.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Try Malbec from Argentina for a red and some of the very good whites from Chile. Not expensive and very good at least to my taste.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Port wine tastes really good. Most alcohol I don't like the taste of, I don't like the ferment, but Port is really sweet and good tasting.


----------

